# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Προβληματική διατροφή καρδερίνας

## nikosman

Οι καρδερινες μ δν τρωνε το κεχρί απο το μιγμα σπορων που τους δινω ..πρεπει να ανησυχω ή οχι ? μπορω να κανω κατι ωστε να το φανε ??

----------


## jk21

ποσο καιρο το κανουνε αυτο; καταρχην θα ξερεις οτι οι καρδερινες τρωνε πολυ περισσοτερους λιπαρους σπορους και εχουν μια αδυναμια η αληθεια ειναι σε αυτους.παιζουν δυο περιπτωσεις 
ή να τις εχεις καλομαθει και επειδη προτιμουνε πρωτα τους λιπαρους πριν φανε το κεχρι εσυ αλλαζεις την τροφη  
ή τις εχεις σε εξωτερικο χωρο και λογω κρυου δρουν  απο ενστικτο και τρωνε τις λιπαροτερες. αν ειναι εξω ,ναι μεν πρεπει να ελεγχεις την κοιλια τους για λιπος ,μην ξεφυγουν στο θεμα αυτο ,αλλα απο την αλλη αν κινουνται σε μεγαλη κλουβα δεν εχουν για τωρα προβλημα.ομως αυτο μετα την ανοιξη πρεπει να αλλαξει σιγουρα.

αν τις εχεις σε εσωτερικο χωρο ,να κανεις ελεγχο αν εχουν λιπος και αν εχουν να αφηνεις την τροφη περισσοτερο χρονο για να αναγκαζονται να τρωνε ολους τους σπορους.ομως ειναι κρισιμο να μην μενουν χωρις καθολου σπορους! ειδικα αν ειναι εξω

----------


## nikosman

1. τισ εχω την μερα εξω και το βραδυ μεσα στο σπιτι
2.το κανουν εδω και πολυ καιρο απο τοτε που τις εχω
3. τις εχω αφησει να πινασουν και παλι τιποτα....


μηπως δεν μπορουν να τους σπασουν?????
τι πρεπει να κανω ????
ειναι αποραιτητο να τους τρωνε?

----------


## jk21

φιλε μου καταρχην σε πουλακια ευαισθητα στις αποτομες αλλαγες θερμοκρασιας αλλα κυριως υγρασιας και ρευματων αερα η αλλαγη θεσης στο κλουβι και ειδικα αυτη την εποχη δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο.πιστευω την ιδια γνωμη θα σου πουνε αν διαβασουν το θεμα και παιδια που εχουν καρδερινες εκτροφης και γνωριζουν απο κοντα τα προβληματα των αποτομων μεταβολων στην υγρασια κυριως και στην επιδραση της στα κοκκιδια που παρασιτουν στα πουλια αυτα.

εννοειτε οταν σου ειπα να προσπαθησεις να τις πισεις να φανε μην αλλαζοντας αμεσως του σπορους εννοω οτι αυτο πρεπει να γινεται για μικρο και ελεγχομενο για την συμπεριφορα τους σε αυτο διαστημα! να μην γινει φανερο το εντονο αισθημα πεινας τους.βεβαια αν μου λες οτι επιμενουν δεν ξερω τι να πω...αποκλειεται να μην μπορουν να σπασουν τον σπορο.απο κει και περα αν δεν φανε αυτον πρεπει να τρωνε για να μην παχαινουν καποιους αντιστοιχους αμυλουχους οπως καποιοι σποροι του αγρου (οχι ολοι ,υπαρχουν και λιπαροι ) αλλα κυριως η βρωμη αν και ειναι πιο δυσκολο να την φανε αν εκει ειναι το προβλημα( στο ανοιγμα του σπορου ) που δεν νομιζω .τι μιγμα δινεις ; με παραξενευει που λες οτι δεν το τρωνε καθολου.αν ελεγες λιγο ισως ειχες μιγμα με πολυ καναρινοσπορο και για αυτο τον αφηνανε .αν τρωνε αρκετα την αυγοτροφη δοκιμασε να αναμιξεις μικρη ποσοτητα του σπορου με αυτη ,μηπως τον μαθουνε τρωγοντας τον μεσα σε κατι που τους αρεσει.παντως να ξερεις οτι το χειμωνα και ειδικα αν τα πουλια ειναι εξω προτιμουν για να καλυψουν τις ενεργειακες τους αναγκες τους λιπαρους.

σε παρακαλω ,κοιταξε την κοιλιτσα των πουλιων αν εχει λιπος οπως εδω
http://www.kiklos.info/ges-check.html

αν εχει τοτε το οτι δεν το τρωνε ειναι αμεσο προβλημα και θα σου πω μετα τι μπορεις εναλλακτικα να προσπαθησεις να δωσεις.αν ομως δεν εχουν λιπος ,μην ανησυχεις γιατι ο μεταβολισμος τους καλυπτει τις θερμιδες που παιρνει απο τους λιπαρους σπορους που δεν χανουν κατα τα αλλα σε θρεπτικοτητα ,καθε αλλο.

----------


## χρηστος

εγώ στις δικές μου καρδερίνες τούς δίνω μείγμα ειδικό για να καλύπτει τις διατροφικές τούς συνήθειες και από ότι βλέπω δεν τούς δημιουργεί υπερβολικό λίπος και δοκίμασε να τις βάλεις στην αρχή μόνο κανναβούρι και ασπούρι μέχρι να συνηθίσουν μετά εμπλούτιζε το μείγμα σου με ηλιόσπορους και άλλα αυτό  μου το έχει πει εκτροφέας και σε εμένα έπιασε με τα τουσ εβαζα μείγμα με τούς σπόρους που σου γράφω κάτω μαζί με την αναλογία
brown perilla seed             *17,5*             %                               Turnip rapeseed             *17*             %                               Canaryseed             *13*             %                               Nigerseeds             *8,5*             %                               Clover seeds             *6*             %                               Sesam seed             *5*             %                               Linseed             *5*             %                               Hemp             *5*             %                               Safflower             *4*             %                               Peeled oats             *4*             %                               Buckwheat             *3*             %                               White Millet             *2*             %                               Red millet             *2*             %                               Poppy seeds             *2*             %                               Peeled sunflowerseed             *2*             %                               Grass seeds             *2*             %                               rowan berry             *1*             %                               teaselseed             *0,5*             %                               Cypress seed             *0,5*             %

----------


## nikosman

το κεχρι νομιζω οτι ειναι σε αναλογια 30%-40% μεσα στην τροφη δεν εχουν λιπος.
να και μια φωτο τις τροφης


περιπου ετσι ειναι 
οσο για το μεσα εξω τι να κανω ???
δεν μπορω να τις εχω συνεχεια μεσα . θα επιβιωσουν εξω στο μπαλκονι ?
τι να βαλω για προφυλαξη???

----------


## jk21

πιστευω οτι αν τις εχεις σε μερος που δεν εχει ρευματα αερα ,ουτε ειναι βορεινο ,ενω τις κρυες μερες και τα βραδυα εχεις την δυνατοτητα να τις τυλιγεις με ναυλον συσκευασιας αυτο με τις φουσκελες δεν θα εχεις προβλημα.αν ειναι προστατευμενα τα πουλια δεν αντιμετωπιζουν προβλημα.μην ξεχνας οτι οι γονεις τους ηταν στη φυση .ομως η αλλαγη να μην γινει τωρα.θα σου ελεγα να τα προστατεψεις απο υψηλες νυστερινες υγρασιες μεχρι την ανοιξη αφου εχουν μαθει βραδυ μεσα και μετα να τα εχεις εξω μονιμα(αν δεν τα αφησεις) .επισης να παρεις μετρα προφυλαξης για αρπακτικα.

το μιγμα που δινεις (δεν φαινεται πιο ) εχει ενα νορμαλ ποσο για κεχρι οσο αφορα το μιγμα βασικων σπορων που δινουν για ιθαγενη.ομως κανονικα σε δευτερη ταιστρα πρεπει να δινεις και ενα δευτερο μιγμα με πιο σπεσιαλ σπορους

δες και τα μιγματα εδω

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...656#post293656
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ναρίνια
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...οκαναρα



απο τη στιγμη που δεν εχουν λιπος δεν εχεις λογο να ανησυχεις αμεσα γιατι προφανως εχουν οργανισμο που το καιει.  βεβαια αν εχεις αρκετη τροφη ισως σε απασχολει και ο σπορος που παει χαμενος....αλλα τι να κανουμε ...καλα να ειναι τα πουλακια και για λιγο κεχρι...

αν παντως χρειασθει στην πορεια να δινεις μιγμα με λιγοτερα λιπαρα γιατι ισως να δεις λιπος σε καποιο πουλακι ,μπορεις να παρεις απο κατστηματα με βιολογικα τον σπορο κινοα  που ειναι αμυλουχος
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9A%...BD%CF%8C%CE%B1

και να βραζεις μια κουταλια του σε ενα μπρικι με διπλασιο νερο για 7 λεπτα και να το αφηνεις μετα για  5 λεπτα ακομα πανω στο ματι αλλα κλειστο.θα απορροφησει και αλλο μερος του νερου και θα εμφανιστει μερος του φυτρου της .μετα θα στραγγιζεις και θα ανακατευεις με την αυγοτροφη .θα την κανει πιο ελκυστικη αλλα το κυριοτερο θα προσθεσει σημαντικη ποσοτητα αμινοξεων που οπως θα δεις η κινοα τα εχει πλουσιοπαροχα.κατι πολυ σημαντικο στα ιθαγενη

κατι αναλογο κανουν και εδω
http://www.glosters-usa.com/alternative_to_eggs.htm

ετσι θα μπορεσεις εναλλακτικα να δωσεις και αμυλουχο σπορο και μαλιστα ανωτερο του καναρινοσπορου




* off topic χρηστο δεν μας εγραψες τελικα τι εγινε εδω

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ρινα/page2

με το πουλακι...

----------


## nikosman

αυτο τον σπορω τον εχει μεσα η τροφη που δινω και παντα τον τρωνε. ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια!!!!

----------


## nikosman

αυτο με το βρασμενο κινοα μπορω να το κανω και με αλλου σπορους οπως το κεχρι ??

----------


## jk21

νικο υπαρχει ενα τεχνικο προβλημα με την εγκριση .αυριο πιστευω θα ειναι οκ αν δεν τα καταφερω και τωρα

μου λες  <<   αυτο τον σπορω τον εχει μεσα η τροφη που δινω και παντα τον τρωνε >>  


 ποιον εννοεις ; την κινοα; αποκλειεται ,μαλλον τον μπερδευεις με την λευκη περιλλα.

μου ρωτας επισης  <<  αυτο με το βρασμενο κινοα μπορω να το κανω και με αλλου σπορους οπως το κεχρι ??  >> 

την κινοα την βραζω γιατι αλλες συσκευασμενες εχουν και αλλες δεν εχουν το εξης προβλημα.η κινοα στη φυση για να προστετευθει απο τα πουλια (φυσικη επιλογη ) εχει σαπωνινες στο φλοιο (μονο ) καποιες ουσιες που ειναι πικρες και τα απωθουν στο να την τρωνε.αυτες φευγουν με το πλυσιμο (αν την κανεις φυτρα ) ή το βρασιμο .καποιοι την δινουν ετσι και τα πουλακια την τρωνε (υπαρχει εδω καποιος που την δινει ετσι ,ισως το αναφερει) .αν την δοκιμασεις αβραστη και την τρωνε (δεν εχει σαπωνινες) τοτε οκ .αλλιως με το βρασιμο ειναι μια χαρα.και με αλλους σπορους μπορεις σαφως να το κανεις αλλα δεν εχει νοημα.νοημα εχει μονο αν κανεις καποιους να βλαστωσουν και να γινουν φυτρα με τον τροπο που περιγραφεται εδω
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...λιά-μας

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BF%CF%85%CF%82

----------


## nikosman

φυτρα τους δινω και τα τρωνε πολυ αλλα κανουν 4 μερες να φυτρωσουν . 
κινοα δεν εχω βρει ακομα αλλα οταν βρω θα κανω αυτο που μου ειπες

οσο για να φανε το κεχρι μπορω να το μουλιαζω για 5 ωρες και να τους το δινω ???
σημερα που το εκανα αυτο το εφαγαν ολο 
αλλα μηπως ειναι επικινδυνη για καποιο λογο αυτη η τεχνικη???

----------

